# Dark Eldar W.I.P



## IntereoVivo (Jul 14, 2009)

Hey Folks, decided to start my DE army and am feeling around for a suitable paint scheme. Maybe you could help me out with it. My painting skills are less then spectacular so I could use the help.

I'm waiting on a Battle Force in the mail but thought I would get going with an old box of Warriors I got for a great price. I know I'm going to want Dark Lances and since this is going to be a non-competitive force I turned the Splinter Cannons into Dark Lances.

I put them together and have:









This is the paint scheme I was thinking about. However I don't know if there is enough definition between the blues. I sort of feel like the model runs together.








What do you think? Is this suitably DE? Do I need more red/black? I'm looking for something very distinct while still appropriate.

And finally, because I cannot resist, The Smoker:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I think a bit of bone would look awesome with that darker blue. Looks good - you don't see too many Dark Eldar logs, and with ever increasing on Dark Eldar, might see them have an army which has all but 4 viable units.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Very rare you see a DE project log.
I think some definition between the two blues would be good, and maybe a darker blue where that lighter blue is. 

+Rep :victory:


----------



## IntereoVivo (Jul 14, 2009)

Almost a full year after picking them up, I'm going to be re-starting my DE project log. I think I have a better idea of where I'd like them to go.

Lets start with some more warriors.










Just put these guys together and hope to do some painting this weekend.


----------



## IntereoVivo (Jul 14, 2009)

So, its been a billion years since I updated this. Just finished putting Lelith Hesperax together and have increased the size of my army significantly. I'm going to try and get some pictures of it together. For now, here is the scary lady. 










This is Lelith before I added the second Gaunt:









And after:


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

Looks good, but If you can do it without destroying the model, try to put it on a larger base, there seems to be too much going on for the standard base plus It seems like it might fall over on an uneven piece of terrain.


----------



## IntereoVivo (Jul 14, 2009)

I was thinking about that. Its surprisingly stable due to how low and spread out the model is. However, you're right...a bigger base might be good.


----------

